#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Studio monitors

## MatthiasB

ik zou me een koppel goede studio monitors willen aanschaffen wat zou ik het beste nemen volgens jullie

ps: ze mogen geen stukken van mensen kosten he !! ben nog maar een student he [8] :Wink: 

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## CyBorg

Ik heb me daar jaren geleden in verdiept en wou toen de spirit 4p's kopen. Maar omdat ook ik student ben is dat er nooit van gekomen.
http://www.soundcraft.com/products/absolute4p.html
ongeveer 450 euro voor een paar. Ze zijn actief. Heb je al een goede versterker, kijk dan naar de 2p (330 euro ofzo).

----------


## PowerSound

Zijn deze nog te koop want er staat :

"This product has been discontinued."

Heb heel goede ervaringen "gehoord" over de Behringer B2031 TRUTH.

Ligt rond de 550 voor een paar (ook actief)

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh!

----------


## KoenB

Yamaha NS-10 als je het budget hebt! Ik denk zowat de standaard...

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## Mathijs

Een goede goedkope studio monitor bestaat niet.

maar goed:
De behringer Thruth raad ik ten strengste af. Ook een Tannoy reveale.

Deze zijn zeer wollig en ongedaitalleerd. Je weet dus niet wat je hoord en je hebt geen stereo beeld.
De soundcrafts zijn al iets beter. 
Wil je toch iets beters maar wel betaalbaar dan kom je al snel op Yamaha (bv de Yamaha MSP 5)

Wil je Goed: Genelec, of Mackie. 

Bedenk je ook goed of je actief of passief wil. Heb je een goede versterker dan hoef je geen actiefe te kopen. Dan is BV een Dynaudio BM 5 een perfecte speaker (Dynaudio's zijn sowieso erg goed).

Ook kan je kijken naar goede 2e hands speakers. zijn vollop verkrijg baar.





> citaat:Yamaha NS-10 als je het budget hebt! Ik denk zowat de standaard...



Is standaar bij studio's die een flinke mixer hebben staan. De frequentie karakterestiek van deze speakers is alles behalve plat. Maarrrr Als je ze op de mixer legt als nearfield monitoren, heffen de reflexies die via de tafel komen deze gaten op. en hoppaa hij is plat. 
Voor het zelfde geld zou ik absoluut voor de dynaudio gaan. Stakker laag, en gedetailleerder hoog.

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af!

----------


## MatthiasB

o ben ook geen behringer fanaat en zou het nooit meer moeten hebben te veel miserie mee gehad

en genelec BEN JE ZOT ooit die prijzen al eens gezien 

maar tannoi spreekt me wel aan heb daar stage monitors van en die dingen gaan wel lekker weet natuurlijk niet of die studio monitors wat waard zijn

ps: denk trouwens niet dat die spirit's 100 watt rms aankunnen maar soit het gaat niet om de wattage maar om de kwaliteit

ps2: men pa heeft in de living electrostatishe boxen staan nu die geven ps klank zou ik zo iets kunnen berijken met gewone boxen ?

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> 
> Wil je Goed: Genelec, of Mackie.




Tsjjj....Genelec en Mackie in dezelfde klasse????
Amaai...

Goede monitors: Genelec, Dynaudio, PMC, Quested, ...

Goedkoop zijn ze niet, maar bij studiomonitors geld wel de regel kwaliteit=geld.

Ik heb hier bij mij (geen studiogebruik) PMC's staan. En in detail de PMC TB2SM's. Bijzonder goed vind ik. 

Die Dynaudio BM5 zou ik eerder niet aanraden. De BM6 is namelijk véél beter.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## -Aart-

Ik vind de Absolute zero's van Spirit persoonlijk ook erg goed, geen id wat dat kost en of ze nog verkrijgbaar zijn.

Het hoog van de (zelfbouw) Elektuur A4 werd wel vergeleken met elektrostaten, ik ben echter bang dat die ruim (4X +) boven het budget gaat (en dan moet je ze nog in elkaar zetten <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Ik heb ze zelf ook nog nooit gehoord.

----------


## Jeroen

Toch vind ik de Reveal niet wollig klinken,... maar recht is ie inderdaaad niet. Dynaudio ben ik het helemaal met Mathijs eens,... dat zijn ect toppertjes. Ik weet niet wat je budget zou zijn, maar de BM5 van Matthijs zegt is goed betaalbaar,...

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## base

Tascam, nou gaat mijn hartje op , eindelijk eens een vraag die we hier nog niet hebben gehad
Ik zie dat je niet ver van Gent woont , zou je aanraden om je even te laten informeren bij soundfactory Gent, daar kan je zowat een hele serie en merken beluisteren.
door mijn 20 jaar studio ervaring heb ik al veel studiomonitors zien passeren van JBL tot Genelec enz...
daaruit heb ik geleerd dat iedere studio kiest voor hun eigen monitors, de reden daarvan is : voor welke toepassingen moeten die monitors dienen: rock,pop,dance enz...  :Smile:  :Smile: 

een gelangrijke regel is dat de freq. vlak moet zijn om alle details goed in de muziek te kunnen horen !!<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

 :Smile:  zonder iets af te breken van de kwaliteit van bepaalde merken geef ik hier mijn mening <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>niet kwaad worden jongens als je het niet eens bent <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
 :Smile: Mackie HR 824 heeft een vlakke karakteriestiek , en gaat diep
<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>Genelec zelfde maar ik vind ze agressief klinken
 :Smile: Quested is mijn favoriet zeer open en duidelijk van klank
<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>Yamaha NS 10 is nog steeds de standaard vooral in USA , way ??
<img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>Tannoy , zeer goed voor het zachte werk , geen dance en rock 
<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>JBL , tweeters sneuvelen vlug
<img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>behringer , zie da manneken daarvoor
 :Smile: en ga zo maar door :Smile: 

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>Ik heb thuis Mackie HR 824 , 3 jaar tot volle tevredenheid
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>in de studio Quested

Tascam , neem deze goede raad van mij aan , ga zelf eens gaan luisteren dan zal je de verschillen horen , en niet mis te verstaan <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>er zijn grote verschillen, maar allemaal goede merken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

base

----------


## MatthiasB

ok je bent heeeeeel heeeeeeeel bedankt en dat ga ik ook doe maar ga eerst is naar key music in sint niklaas gaan luisteren war ik men tascam dm 24 ga gaan halen daar stond een groote variatie aan monitors en dan zal ik nog wel is naar gent gaan zo zal ik ruim voldoende gehoord heb

en euh aja de boxjes zouden moeten gedetaileerd gaan en vooral voor het hardere werk : metal hard rock enzz... maar tevens ook voor stevige dans nummers

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## cobi

De NS10 Pro is zo'n beetje de standard, maar naast deze speakers moet je nog wel een andere set speakers hebben om ook op af te luisteen. 

Ik heb zelf ooit 2 weg aktieve RCF-jes gehad. Uit mijn hoofd de PM100. Ze zaten toen rond de 750 ouderwetse pieken per stuk. Ze klonken echt heel erg goed, gedetaileerd, ze moesten wel precies gericht worden.

Yamaha heeft hele leuke aktieve MSP5-jes gemaakt. Ik gebruik ze ook regematig als extra afluistering bij live gebruik. 

Maar iedereen kan hier wel van alles roepen, uiteindelijk moet JIJ ermeer werken. Ik zou gewoon eens gaan luisteren naar verschillende speakers.

----------


## MatthiasB

ik laat zo snel mogelijk iets weten over wat ik gehoord heb en wat men portemonee aankan

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Gast1401081

probeer een stel meyers (HD 1 of 2) op de kop te tikken,
in een ab-test met dyn-audio vielen de laatste compleet door de mand.

Verder : de reveal is budgettair best een interessant dingetje, alleen je moet er een sub onder hebben.

wat was mijn allereerste handtekening???

----------


## Juce

als je een tannoy wilt met zelfde eigenschappen maar met meer bas: probeer nog een CPA12 op de kop te tikken.  Wil je echt hard gaan en nog meer bas: de CPA15 ...

Juce

----------


## base

> citaat:
> probeer een stel meyers (HD 1 of 2) op de kop te tikken,
> in een ab-test met dyn-audio vielen de laatste compleet door de mand.
> 
> Verder : de reveal is budgettair best een interessant dingetje, alleen je moet er een sub onder hebben.
> 
> wat was mijn allereerste handtekening???



Ik heb ooit eens mogen afmixen op meyersound far-fields in Tienen het type nummer weet ik niet meer maar het was INDRUKWEKKEND <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

de enige die ik tot op het moment gehoord heb zijn een stel genelec's heb het model niet onthouden want het was niet nodig

de klank vond ik geweldig zelfs overweldigend
maaar zo duur ik had het wel verwacht maar het is toch een hoop geld zeg


nu ga ik een van deze dagen luisteren naar de mackie hr824 bij iemand die ook een studio heeft

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## neeltje

ik zou zeggen: check ebay duitsland eens. Daar staat doorgaans wel enkele ns10'tjes te koop rond de 500 euro, en mijn ervaring is dat die mensen weinig problemen maken om naar belgië te verzenden. daarenboven gaat ns10 niet zo snel stuk.



Neeltje de baskabouter

----------


## base

Neeltje inderdaad de NS10 gaat niet snel stuk 
maar hij klinkt ook voor GEEN  meter
zijn enige referencie is het geluid van een portabel radio

----------


## base

Tascam laat je niet misleiden door de geweldige klank van die Genelec's
ze zijn inderdaad geweldig  :Smile: 
tot je tot de vaststelling komt dat je mix ongelofelijk goed klinkt op een genelec en daarna thuiskomt op je hifi systeempje 
dan gaat je mix helemaal de lucht in 
maw op een genelec moet je hard afmixen om een goed resultaat te verkrijgen op gelijk welk systeem 
vandaar dat ik al zei dat ze agressief klinken

----------


## MatthiasB

had trouwens al gezegd dat ze veels te duur waren en ze me daarom alleen al niet ga aanschaffen

maar hoe komt het dat mixen anders gaan klinken op genelec's dan op andere boxen ?

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## base

het heeft niet alleen te maken met genelec's maar ook met andere monitoren 
ons gehoor is niet bestemd om een zuivere rechte karakteriestiek lang te kunnen beluisteren
neem de proef op de som en ga eens 2 weken in de studio gaan afmixen 
 <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> lukt niet , wij gaan doof worden van het helse mid.
dit heldere mid. is nou net waar de klanken liggen die zo belangrijk zijn om alle troep eruit te halen
die klanken ga je bijna niet horen op een hifi of P.A systeem omdat die anders geconfigureerd zijn en dienen als klankbron en niet als monitor
base

----------


## MatthiasB

ah zo intresant dak da weet vraag me dan wel af waarom zoveel studio's genelec hebben maar soit ......

voor het moment werk ik met dit
een piezo tweetertje op een pioneer amp aangesloten
mijn zelgemaakte 2 12" in een kast (breedband woofers
en daaronder een sub met 15" aangesloten op een sansui amp

dit valt mee maar dit is dus alles en dus alles is in mono te beluisteren wat niet al te overkomt
maar kwa kwaliteit zonder de piezo natuurlijk he klinkt het niet slecht

dus ik zou dus graag iets goed en niet overdreven duur willen maar absoluut geen brol van achter de koe haar gat bv . behringer en comsoorten

wat ik ook mooi vondt klinken maar dat zijn wel al oude jbl's model 4435




deze speakers kan ik van iemand overkopen ze zijn in perfecte staat en klinken ook heel lekker maar zou ik dit doen want hij vraagt nog 700 euro voor de 2

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Mathijs

Dit is absoluut niet duur. Het zijn zeker erg goede speakers. maar soals vele al zeiden. Luister eens naar dit setje. Is het naar jouw mening 700 euro waard. een Setje Yamaha's is bijna even duur. (ik heb laatst voor 150 euro 2 JBL 4312A gekocht, dat is pas een kopie. naar mijn mening zijn dit een van de beste monitoren die er zijn).

Nieuw zullen deze zeker 3500 gulden geweest zijn.

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af!

----------


## base

De reden dat er veel genelec's in de studio staan heeft alles te maken met prestische, maw ( wij hebben het en jullie niet ) en na een tijdje mee gewerkt te hebben willen ze ervan af, maar geraken ze niet meer kwijt en dan blijven ook staan MEESTAL met een andere set monitors
die JBL's 4435 direct aanschaffen , zonder twijfel een koopje <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>
ben je trouwens zeker dat het over de 4435 gaat ??

----------


## MatthiasB

yep ben zeer zeker dat het die zijn ze zijn groot robuust en een enorme hoorn voor de tweeter maar je die hoorn zijn we gewend bij jbl 

voor de 2 bassen zit wel een doek maar allee heb die horen spoelen en vindt ze echt wel mooi klinken heel gedetailleerd ook en wat de meeste monitors die ik al gehoorn hebben en deze wel ze gaan als je het wilt heel hard

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## MatthiasB

hij moest ze niet meer hebben waren te lomp

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## base

Tascam , 1 goede raad <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
haast je of ze zijn voor mij <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
GRAPJEU <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik ken ze , ooit nog mee gewerkt , lang geleden , 
en die tweeter , ja , wat moet je daar van zeggen , 
voor mij klinkt hij super zoals alle tweeters van JBL en wat nog leuk meegenomen is ( het is een mooi poepje ) waar je alle dagen naar kan luisteren en kijken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
 :Smile: nog 1 tip , je mag die tweeter nooit voederen met ajuinen, knoflook en andere op de darmen werkende voeding  :Smile: 
want dan komt er iets uit dat klinkt als ?????
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

hahahahah ok dan koop ik die monitors over.ze staan gelukkig op serieuze statieven waarmee je ze wat in de hoogte naar beneden kunt richten 

maar dan ga ik er een van deze dagen achter en ben ik weer 700 euro armer 

zeg wat zouden die dingen ooit nieuw gekost hebben want het zijn nu niet bepaald kleine dingetjes he

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## base

verdorie, ben te laat <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
de prijs was jaaaren geleden 1??.??? per stuk

----------


## base

> citaat:
> verdorie, ben te laat <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> de prijs was jaaaren geleden 1??.??? per stuk



Belgische munten , Natuurlijk

----------


## MatthiasB

100.000 per stuk meen je dat

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## base

zal wel meer geweest zijn vandaar die ????
die tweeter alleen al had je niet voor 30.000 ballen en dan spreken we nog niet over de woofers, de filter en het ontwerp + niet te vergeten , het logo van JBL betaal je ook 

P.S. ben net naar de bank geweest , 700 euro afgehaald
geef me nu het adres , dan sta ik daar binnen een half uur <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
tascam je bent een gelukzak <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>en ik <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

had dus niet gedacht dat ik zoe iets goed in handen zou krijgen men dag kan in ieder gavl niet meer stuk 

ga deze week is lekker genieten van die dingen

zal je is uitnodigen bij mij thuis als je ze wilt horen LOL

dus 150.000 zo iets das verdomme veeeeeeeeeeeeel geld makker en ik betaal er omgerekend een 30.000 voor de 2 kasten miljaarde

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## base

ja ,ja zeg da wel miljaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarde

----------


## lifesound

oké, ik heb effe in mijn facturen gesnuffeld ....

PMC TB2SM : 861 Euro excl. BTW per paar.

Zééééér degelijke monitor (near field)
En als dit nog te duur is, tja.... dan vrees ik toch dat je bij de hifi zal moeten zoeken!

Greetz! En 't is gaarne gedaan

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## base

onze PMC'tjes + sub woofer hebben we verkocht , inderdaad een zeer degelijke monitor , ik schat in de top 5 van beste monitors 
we hebben ze kunnen testen met andere topmerken en Quested kwam er altans voor ons het beste uit 
<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
ik zeg er wel bij ( voor ons ) iedereen zijn gedacht daarover  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

ik heb nu echt wel men goesting gevonden

trouwens allemaal heel erg bedankt voor de reacties vooral aan base dan 

ps een ding dak vergeten te vragen ben aan die gast ook waar ik die jbl's ga kopen zijn die gepowerd of als dat niet zo is met wat zou ik er nog een goede klank uit krijgen??

waarschijnlijk niet met men sansui au 517 zeker he

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## base

tascam, hoeveel watt rms zijn die boxen nu weeral , weet het niet meer is al een tijdje geleden
base <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> onze PMC'tjes + sub woofer hebben we verkocht , inderdaad een zeer degelijke monitor , ik schat in de top 5 van beste monitors 
> we hebben ze kunnen testen met andere topmerken en Quested kwam er altans voor ons het beste uit 
> <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
> ik zeg er wel bij ( voor ons ) iedereen zijn gedacht daarover  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Maar die quested zijn dan ook direct een pak duurder hé <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## base

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> onze PMC'tjes + sub woofer hebben we verkocht , inderdaad een zeer degelijke monitor , ik schat in de top 5 van beste monitors 
> ...



dat is jammer genoeg waar <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## MatthiasB

ik dacht ne watt of 150 dat die gaan 


maar ik heb nog een klasse a versterker staan van men vader een mosfet versterker die bedoelt is om electrostaten te laten spelen
dat ding speelt maar 5 watt maar geeft op men pa zen audio profecionals een prachtige sound weer de versterker kan tot 0.750 OHM gaan ik dank dak die ga gebruiken

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## pro`d`user

Ik ben ook op zoek naar goeie monitoren, voornamelijk moet er dance muziek uit komen.
Ik kijk nu naar Genelec 1029/1030.
Iemand ervaring met deze monitoren?
Iemand zei eerder in dit topic dat mackie niet in het rijtje pasten bij Genelec, is dit zo?
Heeft iemand andere suggesties in die prijsklasse?

Alvast bedankt,

----------


## lifesound

genelec 1029/1030 zijn niet slecht, maar je gaat toch nog een hele hoop missen. De 1031 is al onmiddelijk een pak beter (en duurder)! [8D]

Ten 2de: mackie hoort inderdaad niet in de reeks genelec. Dat lijkt me zelfs zeer logisch.

Ten 3de:  ik ben nog steeds tevreden van mijn PMC's  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Trouwens, wat is je budget?

----------


## pro`d`user

Voor 2 actieve monitoren een slordige 1500euro.

Nog even wat meer info:
Het wordt gebruikt voor in een klein studiootje van zo'n 4 bij 3m.
Voornamelijk dus voor dance muziek.
Nou zie ik een een boekje van een geluidswinkel bij sommige monitoren staan ideaal voor dance, alleen vraag ik me af waarom dat bijvoorbeeld bij een Mackie HR 824 staat?
Heeft dit dan bepaalde eisen die andere monitoren niet hebben?

----------


## Mathijs

De Mackie 824 heeft als eigenschap dat ie wat meer laag geeft dan BV een Gelenec. daarom zou hij eerder geschikt zijn dan een genelec. 
Toch zou ik eerder een 1030 kopen dan een 824. Weet je zeker dat je goed zit. Als je daar iets goed op mixt. Klikt het overal goed. 

Verder ben ik het wel met lifesound eens. Een 1031 is een hele stap naar veel beter. Deze hebben net dat laag meer wat de 1030 mist. Dit is echt een complete speaker. Absoluut een topper.

----------


## sis

het hangt er wel vanaf wat je graag hoort
een monitor moet je leren kennen en zeker die genelec's : die klinken zo zuiver, krachtig, en goed met een kwasie rechte freq.karakteristiek dat daar alles goed op klinkt maar dan kom je bedrogen uit als je het op een P.A laat horen

Ik bedoel daar mee dat je op een genelec hard moet afmixen , dit leer je door er veel mee te werken

Ik heb zelf thuis de mackie 824, 
moet ik opnames doen, kom ik meestal in opname studio's : Quested, genelec, PMC, tannoy tegen 

deze zijn allemaal zo verschillend kwa klank dat ik je aanraad eens te gaan luisteren naar verschillende monitors op dezelfde locatie zoals een grote muziekwinkel 

Ik dacht dat er een zaak was in st- Niklaas ( belgie )waar een 10 tal soorten monitors kan getest worden en van de meest uiteenlopende merken 

sis

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:die klinken zo zuiver, krachtig, en goed met een kwasie rechte freq.karakteristiek dat daar alles goed op klinkt



Misschien licht het aan mij, maar volgens mij is het juist het tegenover gestelde:
Op de 1031 hoor je elk foutje wat je maakt. het is moeilijk om een mix daar goed op te krijgen. Wat ik al zei: Als het op 1031's goed klinkt klinkt het overal goed.
Juist omdat ze zo zuiver en vlak zijn hoor je alles. Misschien ben jij gewend aan 1037's. dat is wel ff andere koek. dan ben ik het met je eens. maarja die zijn dan ook wel 10x zo duur.[xx(]

----------


## sis

heb mij misschien een beetje verkeerd uitgedrukt maar ik bedoelde met goed klinken dat je inderdaad daar ieder foutje op hoort 
mijn interpretatie was dus anders maar komt op hetzelfde neer
een paar monitors gaan beluisteren is naar mijn mening noodzakelijk, niet iedereen houd van genelec
sis

----------


## lifesound

ik ben het daarentegen niet eens met het feit dat je op een 1031 elke foutje hoort. En inderdaad, ik heb ervaring op 1031's. Maar mix véél liever op mijn PMC's. Ik blijf genelec tè gekleurd vinden.

Op een genelec klinkt het altijd goed. Op mijn PMC's daarentegen...daar hoor ik veel meer details op. Kleine fouten in de klank worden op PMC's genadeloos afgeslacht.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik heb een setje monitoren staan van Tannoy, de DTM 8. Dit zijn coaxiaal monitoren en dus ideaal voor nearfield monitoring. Over de klank ga ik me verder niet uitweiden: je moet ze gehoord hebben....

----------


## joe

wat wordt er precies bedoeld met nearfield monitoren in een studio?

wat is dus het verschil met een nearfield monitor en een gewone monitor?

----------


## Mathijs

Nou het zit zo:
Je hebt nearfield en farfield.
Nearfield is (zoals het woord het al zegt) een monitor voor dichtbij. Eentje die je dus op of net achter de mixer legt.

Een farfield monitor is een grotere. Deze bouw je meestal in de muur achter de mixer. Zo heb je 2 verschillende systemen. Die voor elk hun eigen doel hebben.

Om maar BV een set van Genelec te noemen:
1031 zijn nearfield.
1037 is farfield.

----------


## Gast1401081

enne neem een paar stompe monitoren, niet van die mooi klinkende dingen waardoor je mix eigenlijk altijd klinkt, maar een paar neutrale dingen, dan hoor je je tafel tenminste.. ( itt willibrord in veenendaal, bv..)

----------


## Dré

> citaat:_Geplaatst door KoenB_
> 
> Yamaha NS-10 als je het budget hebt! Ik denk zowat de standaard...



De NS-10 WAS wellicht de standaard (WAS aangezien hij niet meer gemaakt wordt) MAAR ik denk dat iedereen ze wel eens beluisterd heeft het toch wel eens is dat ze niet bepaald lekker klinken (ze zijn consequent en vergelijkbaar met het gemiddelde HiFi setje maar daar houdt het dan ook mee op).

De Behringer Truth klonk niet bepaald verkeerd MAAR had toch wat bultjes hier en daar die volgens mij expres waren aangebracht om de illusie van een hoge mate van detaillering te geven. Prima het eerste half uur maar daarna kreeg ik zin de aan/uit schakelaar in de uit stand te zetten (luistermoeheid). Ook vond ik het laag uit de Truth van het type "goh, boxje probeert wat meer te doen dan het daadwerkelijk kan"

Grote ontgoogeling was de Samson "Resolv" set. Zelden heb ik zo kort naar een setje willen luisteren. Er was eigenlijk niets dat klopte aan deze set.

Over de PMC's hoor ik veel goede dingen (helaas zelf nog niet kunnen beluisteren).

Momenteel blijf ik (onder de 1000 euro per set; actief) bij de Syrincs M3-220 set. Niet de beste set die ik ooit gehoord heb MAAR in z'n prijsklasse wel ongeveer de best klinkende speaker. Je moet alleen de nodige tijd steken in het positioneren van de topjes EN het afstellen van de sub. Als ze de X-over naar 70-80Hz gebracht hadden en de afstemming van de sub nog wat verder naar beneden door hadden laten lopen dan was het setje wel HEEL dicht bij het "optimale" geweest.

----------

